# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Childrens python fan club/pic post

## lefty

Since there aren't many folks on here that have childrens pythons or even any interest in them i figured i would make a post for those few of us that do. Post pics,  updates and whatever about your childrens here and lets keep this thread going as a running log for pics and whatever else you like. All Anteresia are welcome here.... 

I'll start with pics of my pair i took while cleaning cages today.  First a few of my male... 




And my female.... 



And the pair together.... 



Post pics of your Anteresia!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (03-05-2014),_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015),_Alicia_ (04-01-2014),_Slim_ (02-08-2016)

----------


## jclaiborne

Awesome!   The female looks like it has a red to it.  Has she calmed down for you?

Here is one of mine from the other day


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

Well, she didn't try to kill me today....thats improvement. She dudnt even have a go at the hook till right after she ate. That's improvement too.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## moghue

OOOOOh can i join also lol. I am bad at taking and uploading pictures though. All i can say this to be honest has to be my hands down favorite reptile ever. they seem to be so underrated and not as loved as others for some reason.

----------


## jclaiborne

> OOOOOh can i join also lol. I am bad at taking and uploading pictures though. All i can say this to be honest has to be my hands down favorite reptile ever. they seem to be so underrated and not as loved as others for some reason.



I honestly wonder how many people know about them, I know I didn't, I saw one in a little deli cup in a case with corns and kings and started asking questions.  When you go into a shop looking for a snake and your only experience has been with corns or another simple to care for snake most people seem to jump to "get a BP", which I did and why I am on this site, however they weren't for me.  The childrens is what got me hooked on Aussies, their personalities are awesome.  I have a female in my sites and would love to get a pair of Womas down the road.

----------


## lefty

> OOOOOh can i join also lol. I am bad at taking and uploading pictures though. All i can say this to be honest has to be my hands down favorite reptile ever. they seem to be so underrated and not as loved as others for some reason.


YES! please join. the more the merrier. i too was a ball python as a default snake person. then i discovered Anteresia and Morelia and quickly changed to an aussie collection. i fell in love with childrens when i held a hatchling at a show and gave everything it had trying to kill me. it was adoreable. i haven't looked back. i have nothing against BPs but i am all in on Ants and Morelia. please, post some pics and keep us updated.

----------


## jclaiborne

> YES! please join. the more the merrier. i too was a ball python as a default snake person. then i discovered Anteresia and Morelia and quickly changed to an aussie collection. i fell in love with childrens when i held a hatchling at a show and gave everything it had trying to kill me. it was adoreable. i haven't looked back. i have nothing against BPs but i am all in on Ants and Morelia. please, post some pics and keep us updated.


X2...I keep eyeing that red female on the AA website...I just need to decide if a rack system is the way to go.  I want to be able to house the adult male and female in tubs big enough to be an actual enclosure.

----------


## jclaiborne

Little guy was out and about today



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> Little guy was out and about today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


looking good. do you find that as soon as you refill the dish with fresh water he comes right out to have a sip? mine both do. every time without fail.

----------


## jclaiborne

Haha yup he attacks my hand when I reach in to fill it up and as soon as I put the lid back on he's drinking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Snapped a pic of my little guy getting his noms on!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015),_Victoria (04-23-2014)

----------


## blackfish707

These guys are so cool. There's one at my local store. I see it every time I'm there.

----------


## lefty

> Snapped a pic of my little guy getting his noms on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


He is pretty hard core.  Looks like quite the killer. Both mine shed yesterday. I'll try to grab some pics tomorrow.  For some reason my female has taken to burrowing and is NOT happy when i unearth her. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Haha hes vicious...actually he was in a really good mood today...i pulled him out of the cage...he didnt even strike at the hook...and he wrapped himself around my wrist twice and just sat for a good 30 minutes not moving...looking forward to seeing yours!  My guy jist passed 12 inches but still no bigger around than my pinky!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

I like my snakes like i like my women... Big and feisty,but these are neat

----------

anicatgirl (02-21-2015)

----------


## lefty

> Haha hes vicious...actually he was in a really good mood today...i pulled him out of the cage...he didnt even strike at the hook...and he wrapped himself around my wrist twice and just sat for a good 30 minutes not moving...looking forward to seeing yours!  My guy jist passed 12 inches but still no bigger around than my pinky!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


turns out my male had a rough shed. he looks terrible. I need to help him out a bit. hopefully tomorrow. my female had a good shed and looks great. I should have pics soon.

----------


## lefty

I set up a new cage for my male.  He seems pretty happy about it.  I tried to get his bad shed off. He was not happy about that.  He is a pic of his setup.  

Redid my female tank too. She is neither impressed not unimpressed. She is a very indifferent snake.  She had a fresh shed and looks pretty though.  





Here are a few of my male trying to hide do i will leave him alone about his terrible shed. 



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Enclosures look nice!  The colors on your girl are awesome!  She almost has a carmel color in the first pic of her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

Here are a few quick picks of chow time. 

Male,  bad shed and all.... . 



Female. 


Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

> Here are a few quick picks of chow time. 
> 
> Male, bad shed and all.... . 
> 
> 
> 
> Female. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Nice!  What are you feeding them now?  My guy hasn't increased in thickness, just length so he is still on pinkies, but he is hammering back 3 a week!

----------


## Miranda2

Here is a really bad pic of my Childrens. She is a little over 2yo and around 3ft.She is very high strung and will bite if given the chance.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lefty

> Nice!  What are you feeding them now?  My guy hasn't increased in thickness, just length so he is still on pinkies, but he is hammering back 3 a week!


my male is eating fuzzy mice and female is on large hoppers. i think i can move my male up to smaller hoppers when i run out of the fuzzies.

----------


## jclaiborne

> my male is eating fuzzy mice and female is on large hoppers. i think i can move my male up to smaller hoppers when i run out of the fuzzies.


When did you bump him to Fuzzies?  I looked at the size of them last time I got feeders and they looked way to big, my worm is seriously still more slender than my pinky finger.

- - - Updated - - -




> Here is a really bad pic of my Childrens. She is a little over 2yo and around 3ft.She is very high strung and will bite if given the chance.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Shes pretty...she doesn't even calm down once shes out of the tank?

----------


## lefty

One day i just gave him the smallest fuzzy i could find to see if he could take it.  Aussie can take a meal about 1 1/2 their body girth. He took it just fine and stayed with them. They are slow growers but he put on more size once i went up to the fuzzies....... I guess by fuzzy i mean right between fuzzy and pinkie. Hes on full sized fuzzies now but when i transitioned i stayed pretty small. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Miranda2

> ..she doesn't even calm down once shes out of the tank?


I wish she would, she was given to me last year and was more insane then. The previous owner never touched her.While she has gotten better, she still will strike out at the slightest movements.I actually have no idea if its a male or female.I will find out one of these days when I get a chance.

----------


## jclaiborne

> One day i just gave him the smallest fuzzy i could find to see if he could take it. Aussie can take a meal about 1 1/2 their body girth. He took it just fine and stayed with them. They are slow growers but he put on more size once i went up to the fuzzies....... I guess by fuzzy i mean right between fuzzy and pinkie. Hes on full sized fuzzies now but when i transitioned i stayed pretty small. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk



I will see if I can find any tiny tiny Fuzzies at the show this weekend.  Might be worth a shot.  Oh last sat (my feeding day) he was in a special mood, I opened the lid to the tank (didn't even get it completely off) and he launched his entire body out at me, tagged my arm and landed on the hook I was holding.

- - - Updated - - -




> I wish she would, she was given to me last year and was more insane then. The previous owner never touched her.While she has gotten better, she still will strike out at the slightest movements.I actually have no idea if its a male or female.I will find out one of these days when I get a chance.


Well hopefully (he/she) calms down for you eventually.

----------


## Miranda2

She has gotten much better but is just really jumpy.A dog or person walking across the room can make her snap. Or accidentally bumping her wrong.As long as I wear long sleeves and dont let her near my face Im usually okay. Just a good thing they stay small because they do have quite a reach on them. :Smile: 


Do any of you put things for them to climb on in their cages?

----------


## lefty

> I will see if I can find any tiny tiny Fuzzies at the show this weekend.  Might be worth a shot.  Oh last sat (my feeding day) he was in a special mood, I opened the lid to the tank (didn't even get it completely off) and he launched his entire body out at me, tagged my arm and landed on the hook I was holding.
> 
> .


it's hilarious when they bite. feels like nothing but they are so serious. like they actually believe they can kill you. accidentally brushing against a strip of velcro does more damage.

----------


## lefty

My female has taken to burrowing and just poking her head out. Then as someone walks by she gets all irritated and zips out and acts put out. Who needs sand boas....

----------


## jclaiborne

> She has gotten much better but is just really jumpy.A dog or person walking across the room can make her snap. Or accidentally bumping her wrong.As long as I wear long sleeves and dont let her near my face Im usually okay. Just a good thing they stay small because they do have quite a reach on them.
> 
> 
> Do any of you put things for them to climb on in their cages?


I do have a branch for my guy to climb on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

> it's hilarious when they bite. feels like nothing but they are so serious. like they actually believe they can kill you. accidentally brushing against a strip of velcro does more damage.


Oh ya hes a killer.  You are right they really do believe they are giants!  My guy still wont burrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> She has gotten much better but is just really jumpy.A dog or person walking across the room can make her snap. Or accidentally bumping her wrong.As long as I wear long sleeves and dont let her near my face Im usually okay. Just a good thing they stay small because they do have quite a reach on them.
> 
> 
> Do any of you put things for them to climb on in their cages?


Mine both have plenty of things to climb on.  They use them a lot too. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> Oh ya hes a killer.  You are right they really do believe they are giants!  My guy still wont burrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


My male doesn't burrow at all.  The female goes through phases where she is subterranean for days at a time.  

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Woke up to a fresh shed this morning...3 pinkies wolfed down 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> Woke up to a fresh shed this morning...3 pinkies wolfed down 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I love his light colors. he looks so good. 
my male shed last night too. got all his stuck stuff off. he looks great.

----------


## lefty

Snapped a few pics this morning. He HATES the camera. As soon as he sees it he starts striking at it. Sorry,  its pic heavy but i dont take pics of him all the time because he hates it so much. 







Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

He looks good!  I love seeing them after a fresh shed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Snapped a few closeups of my lil guy...i love their eyes!!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> Snapped a few closeups of my lil guy...i love their eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Closeups are the best.  

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

We had some good weather so i took my female outside for some sun.  She behaved better than ever today.  Want sketchy at all. 








Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------

vivi (04-21-2020)

----------


## jclaiborne

she looks good.  I love the first pic of her up in the tree.

----------


## lefty

> she looks good.  I love the first pic of her up in the tree.


That was her fav too. She did NOT want to come out of that tree. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## monty_python9

My new spotted python

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## lefty

I had my male out in the grass for a bit today so i snapped a few pics.
Dont mind my semi dead grass. Its a work in progress.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (06-08-2014)

----------


## carbn8

Just so you Guys/girls know this thread makes it really hard to just want giants. I feel bipolar wanting one of these little guys and wanting to work into tics one day. Beautiful animal everyone. Love this thread

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_jclaiborne_ (06-08-2014)

----------


## lefty

> Just so you Guys/girls know this thread makes it really hard to just want giants. I feel bipolar wanting one of these little guys and wanting to work into tics one day. Beautiful animal everyone. Love this thread
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


you know, there is no reason you can't have both........ :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

carbn8 (06-09-2014)

----------


## lefty

I had to post this pic of my male eating. This thing is cracking me up ..


Might as well post a few others too. 



And a couple crappy ones of my female. 



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Haha the first one looks like he is striking a pose.  He also looks like he is lightning up a bit.   What size cage do you have them in at this point?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

he is lightening up some. he has lost a bit of his red, not a lot. these pics were taken through the glass and the flash did wash out the colors a bit. he is still in a 10 gallon and i imagine will be for some time. the dude is just little. 

that first pic kills me. the look on the mouse's face is classic.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (06-18-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

Clean cage and full belly=happy lil worm

----------


## jclaiborne



----------


## lefty

Looks like he is enjoying those rocks.  I bet they hold the heat and feel great on his belly.

----------


## lefty

Had my ale outside to soak up some sun today.

----------


## jclaiborne

Haha love the little periscope!

----------


## lefty

Ya,  he usually doesnt do that. He puts his face down inthe grass. Today he periscoped then crawled around like that.

----------


## jclaiborne

Crappy cell pic but here is my worm pounding a fuzzy

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I picked up a baby female children's at the Daytona show the other weekend! We named her Noodle. She weighed 7g when we took her home and she has eaten very well for us so far.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (08-26-2014),vivi (04-21-2020)

----------


## jclaiborne

Very pretty!  Does she have the "I'm going to try and eat you" mentality yet lol?  I love seeing them nice and light like that when they are young.  My guy held his contrast like that for quite a while.  He will be 1 year old on the 1st...I noticed his colors starting to blend around 10 months.  Keep posting updates on this lil worm, there are only a few of us on here that keep them but we love seeing the updates!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Very pretty!  Does she have the "I'm going to try and eat you" mentality yet lol?  I love seeing them nice and light like that when they are young.  My guy held his contrast like that for quite a while.  He will be 1 year old on the 1st...I noticed his colors starting to blend around 10 months.  Keep posting updates on this lil worm, there are only a few of us on here that keep them but we love seeing the updates!


Thanks! Actually she is very mellow and relaxed, which I know is weird for these guys! It will be neat to keep you guys posted!

----------


## dr. malcom

Awesome little snake! I had a stimpsons/spotted python, she was awsome! I really want a childrens python bad! Great snakes!

----------


## lefty

> I picked up a baby female children's at the Daytona show the other weekend! We named her Noodle. She weighed 7g when we took her home and she has eaten very well for us so far.


she is a beauty. definitely keep posting updates on this thread. these guys are soooo underreacted.

----------


## lefty

I redid my childrens enclosures and figured i would post some pics.  I was going to go with sand and have a very natural look but aspen is just too easy to deal with so i stuck witn it. Here is my females enclosure and a couple pics of her. 






And here is my males.  He was in mid shed when i took him out and he was less than impressed with me. I grabbed a pic of him in my hand getting the skin off his head then stuck him back in and let him finish and snapped a few post shed in his redesigned tank.

----------


## jclaiborne

Nice!  The cages look great.  Looks like they are both getting some size on them.  I will snap some pics of mine this weekend when I scrub his tank.

----------


## jclaiborne

Well I finally did it, switched out his bedding to my dirt/sand mixture...now all my reptiles are on the same substrate

----------

_lefty_ (10-19-2014)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Update on noodle! She has been home for almost 2 months. 

We actually have another 1.1 children's coming home on Tuesday, as well as 1.1 Cape York spotted pythons. I will try and take an unboxing video so you guys can see them.  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015),_jclaiborne_ (10-11-2014)

----------


## lefty

> Well I finally did it, switched out his bedding to my dirt/sand mixture...now all my reptiles are on the same substrate


Nice. I like the look. Also,  he looks like he eats well. That little dude is a plump fella.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Oh ya...hes hammering back 2 fuzzies a week now

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Here of some updates on my little girl, Noodle! We did also acquire 1.1 children's, 1.1 cape York spotted pythons, and an unsexed spotted python. After they settle in and have a meal or two I will post pictures.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## lefty

nice Marissa. Noodle is a looker. how is his temprement? definately keep the updates coming.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> nice Marissa. Noodle is a looker. how is his temprement? definately keep the updates coming.


Noodle is the absolute sweetest little snake in my collection!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Finally getting some size on this guy

----------


## lefty

he is looking good. definitely putting some size on. looks like his pattern is finally starting to fade out too. that little dude is almost as big as my male.

----------


## CrystalRose

I recently got one of these. She's actually very sweet. 5 years old. Had the tip of her nose taken off by a rat  :Sad:  (before I got her). I still think she is beautiful.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015),_jclaiborne_ (11-17-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

> he is looking good. definitely putting some size on. looks like his pattern is finally starting to fade out too. that little dude is almost as big as my male.



Ya I just switched him to hoppers and hes inhaling them without issue.  His attitude has calmed down for the most part, but it seems like he is on a big growth spurt.

----------


## lefty

> I recently got one of these. She's actually very sweet. 5 years old. Had the tip of her nose taken off by a rat  (before I got her). I still think she is beautiful.


A rat? Why we're they offering it such large prey? 

She is a good looking snake,  nose scar and all. Please feel free to keep posting pics to this thread.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (11-20-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

> A rat? Why we're they offering it such large prey? 
> 
> She is a good looking snake,  nose scar and all. Please feel free to keep posting pics to this thread.


Thank you I will  :Very Happy: . He was feeding her rats he said because he breeds them and didn't want to deal with mice just for her. He also told me she won't take F/T but she took one for me last night with no problem.  :Smile:

----------


## lefty

He was clearly not too bright. Their feeding response is insane. I bet he never tried frozen. Mine will take anything that enters their cages.

----------


## CrystalRose

Yeah she had no hesitation at all. I agree I don't think he even tried it with her. Here are a couple of quick pictures of her I took tonight.  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-20-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

> Thank you I will . He was feeding her rats he said because he breeds them and didn't want to deal with mice just for her. He also told me she won't take F/T but she took one for me last night with no problem.


Ugh stupidity should be painful!  Beautiful girl nonetheless.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (11-21-2014)

----------


## lefty

stupidity IS painful. just not to stupid people. it sure hurts the rest of us though.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (11-21-2014),_jclaiborne_ (11-22-2014),vivi (04-21-2020)

----------


## CrystalRose

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

> stupidity IS painful. just not to stupid people. it sure hurts the rest of us though.


Haha touche'

----------


## lefty

Here are a few pics i took at feeding time today. 

Male. 





Female

----------


## lefty



----------


## lefty



----------


## jclaiborne

New cage almost done...just need to wrap the background around all 3 sides

----------


## lefty

This little dude is feisty. I love it. He thinks he could kill and eat a rhino. He has a go at me every time I reach in his cage. He's so confident that I don't stand a chance against his powerful jaws and ability to crush diamonds.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (12-29-2014)

----------


## trailblazer295

Glad I found this thread, not many threads on childrens. I bought my first snake last month. Bought a BP because I didn't want a corn and a BP fits my life and what I was looking for. Ordered a new larger PVC cage for my BP so was at my local reptile store talking to the guy who has helped me all along about what I could put in my BPs old cage a 24x24x12 PVC that wouldn't out grow it. He had me hold a small childrens, I was sold. Best of both worlds between a corn and pythons. I'm looking forward to finding my new python. Have to get my BPs new cage set up and stable.

----------


## Sammiebob

Love this thread! I'm going to my fifth or sixth reptile expo today and I'm seriously hoping to get a spottie.

----------


## lefty

> Glad I found this thread, not many threads on childrens. I bought my first snake last month. Bought a BP because I didn't want a corn and a BP fits my life and what I was looking for. Ordered a new larger PVC cage for my BP so was at my local reptile store talking to the guy who has helped me all along about what I could put in my BPs old cage a 24x24x12 PVC that wouldn't out grow it. He had me hold a small childrens, I was sold. Best of both worlds between a corn and pythons. I'm looking forward to finding my new python. Have to get my BPs new cage set up and stable.





> Love this thread! I'm going to my fifth or sixth reptile expo today and I'm seriously hoping to get a spottie.



Awesome! when you guys get your new snakes please post loads of pics to this thread.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (01-22-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

I have been slacking on pics of my worm...he is in she'd right now, but will snap some when he is done

----------


## jclaiborne

Fresh outta shed!

----------


## Rob

Looking good

----------

_jclaiborne_ (01-25-2015)

----------


## lefty

> Fresh outta shed!


he is pretty much the same size as my little guy.

----------


## jclaiborne

> he is pretty much the same size as my little guy.


really?  He caught up pretty fast, I bet he plateaus now.

----------


## lefty

He probably will. At least if mine is any indication. My little dude has really slowed a lot.

----------


## jclaiborne

Feeding day

----------


## jclaiborne



----------

_Reinz_ (02-21-2015)

----------


## lefty

Haha,  that last pic cracks me up. So wonky.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (02-21-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Cool snake!

Thanks for all of the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

He was in a pretty poor mood today so here's one of him in his cage

----------


## lefty

Its been a little while. Here are updated shots of my pair.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (03-08-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Looking good...looks like they are still holding their spots nicely

----------


## lefty

It was warm enough for some outdoor sun so i snapped a few pics of my male in the natural light.

----------


## jclaiborne

Nice!  My guy is in blue right now (again) so hopefully in a few days I can get some outside pics.

----------


## jclaiborne

Just finished 2 hoppers

----------


## KitaCat

These are such beautiful snakes. Thanks to all for sharing!
About how big do these get as adults, and what size of enclosure will they end up in?

I know I could seek out a care sheet, but they tend to be hit or miss in terms of accuracy, so I thought I'd ask some folks who know from experience.  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

> These are such beautiful snakes. Thanks to all for sharing!
> About how big do these get as adults, and what size of enclosure will they end up in?
> 
> I know I could seek out a care sheet, but they tend to be hit or miss in terms of accuracy, so I thought I'd ask some folks who know from experience.


Mine is just about at the 3ft mark.  I doubt he will get much longer if at all.  He should put on some girth though.  I am hoping to get a female this year and once she is full grown I may house them together.  Right now mine is in a 3ftx18inx16in cage and he uses every bit of it.  He climbs and cruises all day long.  That being said I would go no smaller than what I have him in now, if I every do house together then I will be deciding between a 3x2x2 or 4x2x2.

----------


## KitaCat

Brilliant, thanks! Sounds similar to my Woma python. I love how active he is and how he actually uses the things in his cage. I think I'm putting a Children's python on my want list.  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

> Brilliant, thanks! Sounds similar to my Woma python. I love how active he is and how he actually uses the things in his cage. I think I'm putting a Children's python on my want list.


You won't be disappointed!

----------


## madelion

I'm getting my first snake in September. After loads of research on different snake, I've decided a male ball python is perfect for me - 3 - 4 feet, girthy, slow-moving, long lifespan, not as bitey as childrens apparently are  :Razz: ,and absolutely adorable (which all snakes fit into). So, I kindly ask you all to STOP PLAYING YOUR MINDGAMES TO DRAW ME IN TO YOUR CHILDRENS PYTHON CULT. I SEE, YOU TAKE ADORABLE PICTURES AND ADD INSANE AMOUNTS OF ADORABLE. ALL IN THE HOPES OF RECRUITING CULTMEMBERS. Ah, seriously though, they're beautiful. I hope to get one one day, but I really for now prefer something biggish (not retic, burm, or even red tail big) and lots of girth, which ruled out corns. I love them all, aha. The only reptile keepers I can't STAND are the ones who put down OTHER more popular snakes cough cough many burm and retic owners bashing ball pythons cough cough because, right now, it's crucial that we try and stop the ignorance around snakes, not turn on each OTHER. Just because ball pythons took the snake market by storm doesn't make them stupid pet rocks, useless, girls snakes, or not a snake, because 'you haven't owned a snake till you've had a <insert big snake species here.> Just like RETICS AND BURMS BEING BIG DOESN'T MAKE THEM DANGEROUS, IRRITABLE, OR HARMFUL AND NEEDED TO BE BANNED. Sound familiar, large python owners? You are (quite reasonably) upset about the Lacey Act. However, some of you do the exact same thing to ball pythons. Keep this is mind, please. Sorry for spamming the Children's Python post! That was NOT where this was going when I started typing. Adorable, every one of your snakes! I'd be afraid to hurt such noodles! Cheers! Keep up the good work!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I will take pics of my guys tomorrow morning (1.3 childreni, 1.1 cape york maculosa) 

I have 1.1 unrelated perthensis (Anthills) coming on Wednesday morning, too  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

> I will take pics of my guys tomorrow morning (1.3 childreni, 1.1 cape york maculosa) 
> 
> I have 1.1 unrelated perthensis (Anthills) coming on Wednesday morning, too


Can't wait to see em.  I am keeping my eyes open for AAR's clutches to hatch.  I really want to get my hands on one of Justin's high red female childreni so I can bring her up as a mate for my male.  I am hoping since he has held his spots pretty well and has some light and dark coloring that throwing a red in there will produce some cool babies!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Can't wait to see em.  I am keeping my eyes open for AAR's clutches to hatch.  I really want to get my hands on one of Justin's high red female childreni so I can bring her up as a mate for my male.  I am hoping since he has held his spots pretty well and has some light and dark coloring that throwing a red in there will produce some cool babies!


Yes! My anthills won't be here until Thursday now :/ I need to add some granite macs and stimmies to my antaresia collection.  :Smile:

----------


## trailblazer295

Hey guys I need some help from experienced owners.

I've having trouble deciding on a snake for my empty 24x24x12 pvc cage that's sitting empty. Has a UTH and pro products RHP both independently controlled on Ranco stats and thermometer/hygrometer. I've changed thoughts on which snake many times partly caused by little options in my country and area. So my questions are

1. How active are they during the day/late afternoon. I do mean active in comparison to a ball python. I don't expect them to be on the go 24/7 but would like a snake that can be seen exploring on a regular basis.

2. Would my cage be big enough for an adult? I'm not in a position to buy a new setup for awhile (just bought a house). I already have all the equipment needed minus decor after moving my BP to a 48x24x16 pvc. Leaving his old cage empty plus I order an RHP for it when I ordered one for his new cage. I'd be at a loss selling it so I'd rather find a second snake that could live it's life in it and enjoy it.

I'm interested in a childrens python, I held a baby more than once my local reptile store he was very calm and just explored the limits of my hands. I was scared of hurting him he was so small, I was worried I'd crush him accidentally. I held a baby spotted, he was more aggressive the little jerk bit my thumb. It was funny he looked at my thumb of that hand holding him, eyed it for a few seconds then turned his head on an angle then bam. It didn't even break the skin and I'm used to cutting my hands at work.

----------


## trailblazer295

Seeing as I can't edit my above post I just want to say I've kept fish for over a decade and I know there is a big difference between what should be done and what people do. I prefer to give more room then my pets need that's for both fish and reptiles. Often with both they are kept in smaller, while some may live long lives for the type doesn't mean it's right. Others die young under the "they only grow to the size of their environment" BS lie of a line that couldn't be more wrong. Would a human stop growing if you put them in a box, no you grow as genetics and nutrition dictates. I've read countless times how goldfish die so fast when in reality they can live 25+yrs and a common goldfish will grow around the 12" mark and even fancy goldfish hit around 8-9", they died because you're housing them wrong not the fish. Sorry for the mini rant, It's an annoyance of mine as I'm sure experienced reptile keepers have of other reptiles but because I'm a complete newb in this world I haven't developed that yet. I'm of the mind you should house an animal properly or don't have it at all.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Hey guys I need some help from experienced owners.
> 
> I've having trouble deciding on a snake for my empty 24x24x12 pvc cage that's sitting empty. Has a UTH and pro products RHP both independently controlled on Ranco stats and thermometer/hygrometer. I've changed thoughts on which snake many times partly caused by little options in my country and area. So my questions are
> 
> 1. How active are they during the day/late afternoon. I do mean active in comparison to a ball python. I don't expect them to be on the go 24/7 but would like a snake that can be seen exploring on a regular basis.
> 
> 2. Would my cage be big enough for an adult? I'm not in a position to buy a new setup for awhile (just bought a house). I already have all the equipment needed minus decor after moving my BP to a 48x24x16 pvc. Leaving his old cage empty plus I order an RHP for it when I ordered one for his new cage. I'd be at a loss selling it so I'd rather find a second snake that could live it's life in it and enjoy it.
> 
> I'm interested in a childrens python, I held a baby more than once my local reptile store he was very calm and just explored the limits of my hands. I was scared of hurting him he was so small, I was worried I'd crush him accidentally. I held a baby spotted, he was more aggressive the little jerk bit my thumb. It was funny he looked at my thumb of that hand holding him, eyed it for a few seconds then turned his head on an angle then bam. It didn't even break the skin and I'm used to cutting my hands at work.



That size cage would fit a male for quite a long time as they grow relatively slow.  However I personally believe that they should be in a little bigger cage as adults because they will use every inch of it.  Mine climbs as well so they will use vertical space too.  They hide quite a bit when they are young, but now mine spends all his time exploring, roaming, when I put fresh water in the cage he goes straight for it.  They can be snappy at times but like you said it doesn't hurt and I think their bigger than life attitudes is what makes them fun.  You could look at pygmy pythons (sometimes called anthill) they are part of the antaresia genus, but are the smallest of the pythons and would probably do great in that size cage.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Anthills might be a good option, they are just much harder to find and much more expensive than children's (which are the second smallest species of python on the planet). 

Here is a photo that was posted in an Antaresia group on facebook of a female anthill on a clutch of eggs. Photo does not belong to me.

----------


## trailblazer295

Sadly my local selection is rather poor, it seems Canada doesn't get all the cool interesting species. Out of half a dozen or more small king snakes I found that would fit in that cage none are found locally.

----------


## madelion

Ok, I just realized I'm Canadian and I talk more British than anything (although 'eh' is an important part of vocabulary.) People always ask, "Are you british?" "Never been in my life." "You have a british accent." "Do i?" "You're british." "Not at all." "Liar!" Anyways, I never feel satisfied without saying 'cheers' when I end a textpost. I'm sorry, I just derailed part of this thread. Don't hate me.

----------


## KitaCat

Where in Canada?  :Smile:  
I'm in Newfoundland, and I use the occasional British phrase, but I think that's mostly from watching Doctor Who.

----------


## trailblazer295

> Ok, I just realized I'm Canadian and I talk more British than anything (although 'eh' is an important part of vocabulary.) People always ask, "Are you british?" "Never been in my life." "You have a british accent." "Do i?" "You're british." "Not at all." "Liar!" Anyways, I never feel satisfied without saying 'cheers' when I end a textpost. I'm sorry, I just derailed part of this thread. Don't hate me.



I am British as well and say Cheers so you're forgiven.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Sadly my local selection is rather poor, it seems Canada doesn't get all the cool interesting species. Out of half a dozen or more small king snakes I found that would fit in that cage none are found locally.


I don't know the Canadian Laws so this may be a dumb question, but can you not get a reptile from the US and ship it over?

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

My Anthills are here! This was sent to me by my boyfriend. I'm at work, so I won't get to see them until about 8-830 tonight :/

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-23-2015),_jclaiborne_ (04-23-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

> I don't know the Canadian Laws so this may be a dumb question, but can you not get a reptile from the US and ship it over?


You certainly can, it's just very expensive.  :Smile:  Reptile Express (basically the Canadian version of ShipYourReptile) does it for $610 for non-CITES animals and over $1000 for CITES. Not remotely worth it unless you're buying quite a few animals.

----------


## jclaiborne

> You certainly can, it's just very expensive.  Reptile Express (basically the Canadian version of ShipYourReptile) does it for $610 for non-CITES animals and over $1000 for CITES. Not remotely worth it unless you're buying quite a few animals.



Wow!  Well there goes my idea of suggesting buying from AAR and shipping it.  Geez.

- - - Updated - - -




> My Anthills are here! This was sent to me by my boyfriend. I'm at work, so I won't get to see them until about 8-830 tonight :/


Something doesn't look right, I think you should close that box back up and ship it out my way  :Very Happy:

----------


## KitaCat

> Wow!  Well there goes my idea of suggesting buying from AAR and shipping it.  Geez.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Something doesn't look right, I think you should close that box back up and ship it out my way


Haha, yeah... It's quite unfortunate. 
That being said, I've only been diligently watching the Canadian reptile classifieds for 6 months or so now, and I've seen probably half a dozen "rare" species for sale. It takes patience, but they are around. 

Also, those are some handsome little worms Marissa  :Smile:  Congrats!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Apparently the male, on the left, was striking non stop at my boyfriend! So excited to meet the little guys. It is so adorable when they pretend to be big and bad.

I have the day off tomorrow, so expect pics of my little worms!

I am afraid to set them down to take pictures because of how fast they can be, maybe I need a prop!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-23-2015)

----------


## trailblazer295

Wow I didn't know how expensive it would be, I didn't look in to it yet but that settles that. I can't see the value in that unless you're a breeder and ordering a specific animal. Seeing as this is just for my own personal enjoyment I'll have to stick with what's available locally.

----------


## KitaCat

Yeah, the only way it makes sense to import from the US is if you can get a few people together to split the shipping, and make a large order. 

Saw some Anthills for sale in Canada on Kingsnake earlier.

----------


## trailblazer295

I'll look more into in June once I move. No new purchases until then, I'm just in the research and braining storming phase of what I'd like to occupy my empty cage.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Here are some quick photos in the bathroom of the new guys!  They are so much more red than I thought they were going to be. 

The feisty one is the boy  :Wink:

----------

_jclaiborne_ (04-24-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

They are so beautiful.  :Very Happy:  especially love the contrast on the female. 
The male looks like he wants to take a chunk out of you. Lol

----------


## jclaiborne

Beautiful lil worms!!!  Makes me even more anxious waiting to hear the clutch that I want to get a female from has hatched....

----------


## jclaiborne

> I'll look more into in June once I move. No new purchases until then, I'm just in the research and braining storming phase of what I'd like to occupy my empty cage.


That gives you some time to shop around and find one.  IF you have your heart set on an anthill then just be diligent about searching and eventually one will pop up.

----------


## trailblazer295

> That gives you some time to shop around and find one.  IF you have your heart set on an anthill then just be diligent about searching and eventually one will pop up.


I don't really have my heart set on anything at this point. The only snake that really grabs me is a MBK. That jet black look is just so damn cool. That's the only one I'd be in a position to care for at this point. Boas are nice but don't have the space for one of them. I know a number of snakes will fit but I'm trying to find one that's a bit more active and more of a display snake rather than one that is in hiding 95% of the time. Yes I know I have a ball python often described as a pet rock but I wouldn't trade him for any snake. Just a second one would be nice to be able be observed exploring.

----------


## jclaiborne

This is after eating 2 hoppers...I can't even see a lump in his belly.  His head still seems too small to start taking small mice....

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> This is after eating 2 hoppers...I can't even see a lump in his belly.  His head still seems too small to start taking small mice....


How much does he weigh?

----------


## jclaiborne

> How much does he weigh?


To be honest I haven't weighed him in a while.  I break out the scale tomorrow and weigh him.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> To be honest I haven't weighed him in a while.  I break out the scale tomorrow and weigh him.


I'm just asking because my 30-40 gram babies were just bumped up to fuzzies about 3 weeks ago, but my 280 gram girl takes a large adult mouse or rat pup every week. I would err on the side of caution and continue to feed hoppers for a bit.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Attempted some pictures of some of my noodles the other day.

----------


## jclaiborne

Beautiful!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I thought I had 1.3 children's, but it turns out we have 2.2 :/

An unrelated pair we purchased last year ended up being two males. I didn't feel comfortable resexing them until now. We notified the breeder and we should be able to correct that later on this year  :Smile:

----------


## lefty

Splendid!

----------


## lefty



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-26-2015),_jclaiborne_ (04-26-2015)

----------


## Clay

just picked up my first python..
got him at a Reptile Expo last weekend..
he is most likely a "he" and about 6 months old

----------

Tsanford (11-07-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

> How much does he weigh?


Finally got around to weighing him.  195.78 grams

----------


## jclaiborne

Caught my guy perched on his branch today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------

KitaCat (07-18-2015),_lefty_ (07-22-2015),_Reinz_ (07-18-2015),Tsanford (11-06-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Reviving this thread, to hopefully get some more people updating with pictures



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------

Tsanford (11-06-2015)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I will try for some pics tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (11-05-2015)

----------


## Prognathodon

This is Wonambi, my Spotty baby.


She likes to sit on my head and lurk in my hair...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Exapno (11-06-2015),_jclaiborne_ (11-06-2015),_Reinz_ (11-06-2015),Tsanford (11-07-2015)

----------


## Tsanford



----------

_jclaiborne_ (11-06-2015)

----------


## lefty

Man, i should get mine out for some pics. . It's been forever. 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

> Man, i should get mine out for some pics. . It's been forever. 
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


Agreed, I think you should get on that  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Male Cape York Spotted Python

















2014 Female Anthill Python













Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (11-10-2015),Tsanford (11-10-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

That spotted python is stunning!  I love how they retain their bold patterns, so hard to resist getting one.

----------


## Tsanford

I really like your anthill mk, the rust red color is awesome!

The spotted had a snack last night. He prefers to pull his prey off the ground and eat in the trees.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (11-10-2015)

----------


## lefty

> Male Cape York Spotted Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## gaitedappy

Guuuuuys this thread makes me want to take the plunge into the world of tiny pythons! Haven't quite decided between children's or spotted, they're both so cute!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Guuuuuys this thread makes me want to take the plunge into the world of tiny pythons! Haven't quite decided between children's or spotted, they're both so cute!


I really like both! Spotteds will get a good bit bigger than Children's from what I understand. I really like the smooth buttery look on childrens, but spotteds have some really good contrast and can have some neat patterns.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_gaitedappy_ (11-21-2015)

----------


## gaitedappy

I've been slowly falling in love with the genus over the past month or so! They seem to be fantastic little snakes that won't make my boyfriend as mad at me as a carpet python right now lol. So since I recently had a birthday, I turned the bday money into "the complete children's python" and "the complete ball python" can't wait until those books arrive!! Planning on going to the reptile super show in Pomona in January and seeing if I can find some breeders to talk to about these cool little snakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

> Guuuuuys this thread makes me want to take the plunge into the world of tiny pythons! Haven't quite decided between children's or spotted, they're both so cute!


Dont forget about stimsons pythons. 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Yeah, I like the look of Stimmies!


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## gaitedappy

Honestly I like the whole genus! They're all so adorable. Also I just spent bday money and got this book on them (and the bp book too haha) so I'm super excited to read it and learn more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

One of the authors of the book, justin julander, has some nice childrens available on his website.  Www.australianaddiction.com

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

----------

_gaitedappy_ (11-22-2015)

----------


## gaitedappy

> One of the authors of the book, justin julander, has some nice childrens available on his website.  Www.australianaddiction.com
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


I'll be sure to check it out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

Finally got my little dude out. I haven't had him out of his enclosure for a whole. His growth has slowed dramatically.  He's still a pig but not growing like he used to. 




Resting on a bed of my excessive arm hair. 


Here is one in his Viv. 


Here are a couple of my female on her favourite perch. She is in blue and not feeling overly social at the moment. 



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (12-01-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Lookin good!  My guy has slowed his growth as well and strange enough refused food for the past two weeks, which was a pretty big suprise!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

Wow, the refusing food is weird. neither of mine have ever even hesitated at the sight of food. in fact, I think they would eat till they couldn't swallow another mouse. it would just hang out of their face and they would still want more. it IS the season though...I guess if they were to refuse food winter would be the time to do it.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Wow, the refusing food is weird. neither of mine have ever even hesitated at the sight of food. in fact, I think they would eat till they couldn't swallow another mouse. it would just hang out of their face and they would still want more. it IS the season though...I guess if they were to refuse food winter would be the time to do it.


Haha ya mine is normally a disposal, I was actually thinking he was a little over weight...maybe he's holding out until I get him a girl haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## lefty

I like his motive.  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Well 3 weeks and still no interest in food, this is a record for him, it's like he doesn't even have a prey drive at the moment, he puts his face right up to the mouse then pushes it out of the way and tries to climb up my arm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

I occasionally browse the Aussiepythons.com forum, and it sounds like down there Childrens often stop feeding in winter.  My baby spotty has been on and off lately, ate Sunday after skipping three feelings (5-day schedule).

She's also going to be very annoyed when I get a haircut.  :Smile: 


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## lefty

I finally caught up to everyone else and got a phone with slow-mo so here is a video demonstrating the sheer power and agression of a childrens python. The most powerful snakes on earth. 

Also, don't mind the dingy water dish. Tomorrow is cleaning day. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (01-26-2016)

----------


## jclaiborne

haha what a killer!

----------


## jclaiborne

Mine has now taken to eating only when perched....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

My spotted girl did another stealth shed on me! Doing my morning quick look into cages, and there it was.  Brat!  I guess I should have expected it, she ate 11 days ago...


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Picked up a new female childreni yesterday! Very red in appearance  :Smile: 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (02-15-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats Marissa, nice looking Child!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Congrats Marissa, nice looking Child!


Thanks! I will probably try to film some video of my ant collection soon.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Thanks! I will probably try to film some video of my ant collection soon. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Great!  Looking forward to that.  :Smile:

----------


## lefty

My female managed to escape the other night. I haf no idea she was out. My daughter saw her and calmlt said "dad, there is a snake on the desk"  while we were watching TV. I ha e no clue how she climbed it but whatever. She went up there to announce her new found freedom.  I snagged a few mugshots of her. 



Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (03-01-2016)

----------


## jclaiborne

haha awesome!

----------


## Prognathodon

My little spotted girl seems to be coming out of her winter fast, finally. She ate two small mouse pinks a couple weeks ago, and Tuesday night she took a small mouse pinky, and then I snuck a second one in as #1 was going down (whichI did the previous feeding). She looked like she was hunting after #2, so I offered a third, and she struck it.

Most of the other snakes get fed in their cages, but she seems to feed better after some playtime and so far has refused to feed in her cage. Usually I feed (or try) in a critter keeper, but lately she feeds in my hand. I'd say she's comfortable with being handled. 

Debating if I should stick with the 10-day schedule I've had her on for offering this winter, or shift her back to 5 days.






Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-17-2016)

----------


## southwestchief

Here is Dottie.  I got her at the Hamburg Reptile Show on 2/27/16.  Was told she is a black spotted Children's python.  Was in the market for a corn snake but came across this one and she was so gentle until yesterday.  Will post my experience in a separate thread.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

She's cute .





Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

> Here is Dottie.  I got her at the Hamburg Reptile Show on 2/27/16.  Was told she is a black spotted Children's python.  Was in the market for a corn snake but came across this one and she was so gentle until yesterday.  Will post my experience in a separate thread.


Nice pickup, not sure what "black spotted" means as there aren't any morphs in the US, there are some line bred for specific looks (reds, ghost), however that looks like a nice little worm.

----------


## southwestchief

Admittedly, I didn't know too much about these until I bought one.  I asked the guy I bought it from if it was a spotted python or a cross and he said it's a Children's morph from some line by someone in Germany.  She seems healthy and eats well so either way it's all good.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Admittedly, I didn't know too much about these until I bought one.  I asked the guy I bought it from if it was a spotted python or a cross and he said it's a Children's morph from some line by someone in Germany.  She seems healthy and eats well so either way it's all good.



Do you have a close up of the eyes?

----------


## southwestchief

Up close.

http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/file...e_up_close.jpg

----------


## Yodawagon

There was a pair for sale being advertised as mutants on kingsnake. Think they looked similar.

----------


## jclaiborne

Could be a spotted/childrens mix, but it doesn't have the typical spotted eyes...as it grows you will probably be able to tell by how the pattern fades....either way nice worm!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Last night I discovered that my little spotty girl, Wonambi, had escaped. Son and I had emptied her cage, checked under other snake cages, pulled the cushion off the futon couch  (which her cage is next to), and were starting on the mess under/behind the couch when husband got home. The manly men moved the couch frame while I tried not to panic. Shortly after that Son found her in the middle of a roll of contact paper, which we had to un-roll to extract her. It was under the couch pretty much at the base of the table her cage sits on. Best guess is she snuck out the space between the door and wall (Exo-Terra style viv) when I was filling water.

Checked her before bedtime, was still there. I checked her hides this morning, and no Wonambi. AAARGH!!! Summoned husband, who found her up on the cord for the thermostat probe for her heat lamp, being very defensive. We didn't think she could escape through the cord race, but I decided to switch her to a different cage.

We figured she was cranky about having her big adventure spoiled, but in hindsight she was probably stuck - husband removed the top to get her out, and she almost instantly went back to her normal sweetheart self. 

So now she's in a 5 gallon long tank (same footprint as a 10g) with a sliding screen top with locking pin and no cord races. Scatha the Mexican king got moved to Wonambi's cage, and she definitely can't get through the cord race. The cage is small for Scatha, but our big order from AP should be here by the end of the month, and both girls will be in bigger cages after that.  

I was thinking the ventilation slots in the cage Wonambi will be moving into might be too big for safety, definitely covering them with soft window screening after this!

Here's the brat child about a week ago:





Sent using software and hardware

----------


## lefty

Well, i was violently attacked by this giant man eating python today. I was trying to help her get rid of that piece of stuck shed. She was a bit ungrateful. Women, right? 





And i may as well toss in a few of my male NOT being a D-bag. 




Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

